

David Hornik: Y Combinator Rocks - jmorin007
http://davidhornik.vox.com/library/post/y-combinator.html?_c=feed-rss-full

======
13ren
30 people whose company got bought out is amazing - kudos to YC, and to each
of them. Each one is an extraordinary achievement

Just reminding myself I've also done something cool: I think one has a right
to that statement after the first sale of one's product. "I made something
people want". And for me, that was an amazing experience. Thanks for reminding
me of it. :-)

